# In search of this dress!! Help!!



## Stephie Baby (Jun 20, 2008)

I LOVE this girl's dress!! I can't seem to find it anywhere. I messaged her asked her where she got it, but all she told me was that it was Dolce & Gabbana. Has anyone seen it before???


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

its hot! 

i looked on a few sites that ive bought D&G from but didnt come across it!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 20, 2008)

that is REALLY hot


----------



## aziajs (Jun 20, 2008)

God, I don't want to be a bitch but it doesn't _look_ like D&G.  It looks like something from Wet Seal.  I wonder if she was telling you the truth.  If it is D&G it might be from a previous collection and that's why you are finding it difficult to locate.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_God, I don't want to be a bitch but it doesn't look like D&G.  It looks like something from Wet Seal.  I wonder if she was telling you the truth.  If it is D&G it might be from a previous collection and that's why you are finding it difficult to locate._

 
I was thinking the same thing. Doesn't look D&G to me either. Then again, I don't own any D&G asides from my glasses. I need to ask my sister the D&G goddess if she thinks that's legit.


looks really "wet seal" to me too.

or maybe great glam lol


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 20, 2008)

It is really cute, let us know if you find anything out !


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

i thought that too but looked anyways. i figured thats why she didnt say where she got it from! she just bragged about the label! lol

i couldnt find it in their current collection online either! its either an old dress or she did lie.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like Charlotte Russe.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 20, 2008)

I found something similar, but I've never worn a dress like this. Idk if it would look trashy. Lol.

BLACK BACK DECOR DRESS


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 20, 2008)

Open Back Cold Shoulder Dress - Teen Clothing by Wet Seal
 FOund this one, its similar =)


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah I really find it hard to believe that is an actual D&G ..It's a hott dress ..but compared to D&G it looks cheap lol ..I don't mean to imply the dress is skank ..its hott it is if I could pull it off I would rock it to a club or something. But anyway I bet you can find something pretty similiar at any of the Teen stores in the mall ..charlotte ruse, wet seal, 579 ,H&M...and so on ...=) good luck


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 20, 2008)

I know these aren't exactly it but it's the same open back style dress, and they're so cute:

Thakoon Open Back Dress - shopbop.com

Amazon.com: Rebecca Taylor Black Open Back Dress: Apparel

Banded Bottom Chain Dress - Teen Clothing by Wet Seal

BLACK BACK DECOR DRESS

And heres a top that reminded me of the dress:

Wood Cold Shoulder Top - Teen Clothing by Wet Seal

I'd try searching in stores with that style clothing. Charlotte Russe, Rainbows, Rave, etc... I know Urban Outfitters has some cute dresses.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I'd say thats no Dolce & Gabbana.  Especially since she wouldn't tell you where she got it.
Looks like something from Know Style.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 20, 2008)

What about these?

FUCHSIA JEWEL HALTER BACKLESS DRAPE DRESS @ Amiclubwear Clothing, Sexy Club Wear, Women's Party Wear, Sexy Clothes, Mini Dress, Evening Dress, Dresses Online Store









FPDRS26 FP - Club wear dress - Sexy club wear backless micro mini dress





2520SL


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the bright blue color is so hot anyways. With a brunette it'd look sooo sexy!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 20, 2008)

Aziajs, you are _*so awesome*_!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

BLUE BACKLESS OFF SHOULDER MINI DRESS SHIRT TUNIC at Amiclubwear Dress Clothing online store salesSexy Dresses,Cocktail, mini...




this 1's kinda close! lol I'm like dying to find her dress on that site. haha


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_I was thinking the same thing. Doesn't look D&G to me either. Then again, I don't own any D&G asides from my glasses. I need to ask my sister the D&G goddess if she thinks that's legit.


looks really "wet seal" to me too.

or maybe great glam lol_

 
Too funny, I was definitely thinking "Great Glam"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good eye!!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jun 21, 2008)

I was in the Rainbow store last week and I saw that dress! hahahahah i almost bought it to go to the club!  Definitely not Dolce!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Too funny, I was definitely thinking "Great Glam"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good eye!!_

 
LOL Me 3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That is definitely NOT D&G. She lied.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jun 22, 2008)

I cant see the original dress she liked!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 22, 2008)

I have to agree, when I first saw it I was like "..." but I didn't want to say anything because I was afraid someone would get mad at me or something


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 22, 2008)

Haha there was no way she could have pulled off that lie. It's kind of a hot dress though I don't like the sides of it.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 23, 2008)

she screams ''paris hilton wannabe'' to me lol thats funny though, u should message her and tell her u found at her Dolce dress at the mall for 25$ lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_she screams ''paris hilton wannabe'' to me lol thats funny though, u should message her and tell her u found at her Dolce dress at the mall for 25$ lol_


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol. Thanks everyone!! You guys are funny. I've found a few. Some are actually cuter than the one she had.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 24, 2008)

If you do find it please tell me! I love that dress! =) I would love to wear it in virginia! =)


----------

